# Motor paso a paso 8 Cables



## Nrik (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola, hace dias encontre 2 motores paso a paso en el garage, de un proyecto que empece pero nunca encontre suficiente informacion. Les cuento: los motores son dos STH-56D218 de 1.8 Deg/step 2.1V 1.65A de la marca SHINANO KENSHI CO.,LTD. Japan.
Me gustaria poder controlar estos dos motores paso a paso con el ordenador. 
Si no es mucho pedir, me podrian ayudar a encontrar algun esquema facil para conectarlos a la pc. Y algun programa sencillo con el que los pueda controlar.
Si con el PC no funciona, tengo un joystick de la marca CALDARO AB Type: s30jbk-zt-30r3g-4889g Res: 2Khoms L +- 2% Date: 0008 NO.386.
Puede controlar 3 ejes. Si aun asi no se pudiese, como lo solucionarian, con pulsadores o potenciometros. 
Me aran un gran favor ya que solo encuentro informacion de motores de 4 cables.
Gracias y salud para todos!

Enric


----------



## jorger (Oct 13, 2010)

Ese motor pap de 8 cables (en general todos los que tienen ese nº de cables) puedes conectarlo como unipolar, como bipolar-serie o como bipolar-paralelo.
Si no quieres complicarte la vida con el control y no necesitas gran torque conecta el motor como unipolar.

Saludos.


----------



## Nrik (Oct 13, 2010)

Me podrias dar mas informacion?
Encontre estos motores al principio del puente, y llevo ya con hoy 5 dias buscando informacion y se podria decir que estoy super arto de ellos. E estado buscando y en todas las paginas explica lo mismo. Y todos los controladores son para motores de 4 cables.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Haslick (Oct 13, 2010)

Pero vos entendes minimamente como funcionan este tipo de motores? Si no es asi, te gustaria entenderlo? O solamente queres lograr armar como un chinito un circuito y/o programa en la compu q t lo haga girar par un lado y para el otro (ejem) y nada mas? :S

Si lo q vos queres es comprender como funcionan, me tomo mi tiempo y te lo explico (obviando por completo el hecho d q en el foro ya hay tutoriales al respecto... ¬¬). Ya q comprendiendo como funcionan vas a hacer luz de por q algunos tienen 4 cables, otros 5, otros 6, otros 8, etc... y vas a poder solucionar el problema vos solito.

Saludos!


----------



## Nrik (Oct 13, 2010)

Mas o menos entiendo el funcionamento de dichos motores, me e estado informando. Tengo tambien que decir que aunque lleve tiempo trabajando en esto, es la primera vez que me encuentro en algo asi.
Se que tienen mas o menos cables segun como vayan conectadas las bobinas, si el comun va empalmado, etc... Me gustaria entender el sistema,y poder saber como hacer para controlarlo con la pc. 
E encontrado varias formas para motores de 4 cables pero ninguno para 8.
Si no es mucho pedir una explicacion de su funcionamento me lo voy a leer atentamente.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Haslick (Oct 13, 2010)

Bueno mira, es muy pero muy simple, ya ya no tengo tiempo de darte una gran explicacion, pero te tiro unos datos para q*UE* te pongas a jugar vos por cuenta propia. Igual apenas tenga tiempo te lo explico mejor.

Basicamente existen dos tipos de PAP, y son, hablando mal y pronto, los q*UE* internamente poseen "dos" bobinas, y los q*UE* tienen "cuatro". Por q*UE* "entre comillas"? por q*UE* no es q*UE* adentro solo tienen ese numero de bobinas, si no q*UE* ese es el numero de bobinas independientes q*UE* poseen. En verdad la cantidad en si de bobinas q*UE* tenga el motor va a depender del NP (numeros de pasos por vuelta), es decir, la cantidad de pasos q*UE* pueda hacer el motor antes de completar una vuelta. Lo q*UE* *TAMBIEN* estaria definiendo el "Step Angle" o mejor dicho el angulo de paso, q*UE* seria los grados q*UE* giraria el motor por impulso de exitacion (paso). 

Pero no importa, no nos metamos en detalles por ahora, no interesa ahora mismo como funciona internamente el motor, imaginatelo mas o menos. O sea, adentro tienen varias bobinitas q*UE* cuando son exitadas cada una de ellas mueven el motor un paso a la vez. Ahora como hay q*UE* exitarlas es el tema. Bueno, hay varias formas de hacerlo, como bien menciona "jorger" (half step, full step, etc). Yo te voy a tirar las pautas para hacerlos funcionar de la manera mas sencilla y rapida.

Entonces, lo q*UE* tenes q*UE* saber es lo siguiente; de ahora en mas, los q*UE* tienen "2" bobinas los llamaremos BIPOLARES, y los de "4" bobinas UNIPOLARES .
Los bipolares son los q*UE* vas a encontrar con 4 cablesitos... (dos por cada bobina hacen un total de cuatro). Y los unipolares son los q*UE* encontras con 5, con 6 y con 8 cablesitos. El unipolar bien general es el q*UE* tiene 8 cables... (dos por cada bobina; 2*4=8). Los q*UE* vienen con 5 o con 6 es por q*UE* internamente las bobinas estan ya conectadas entre si, es decir, si vos tenes uno de ocho cables podes tener uno de 5 o de 6 simplemente conectando de forma apropiada los cablesitos. Te perdiste? no importa, ahi te adjunto una imagen con unos dibujitos muy pero muy simples q*UE* hablan por si solos...

Y asi, todo lo q*UE* debes hacer es exitar de forma correcta dichos cablesitos para q el MPAP valla haciendo pasos evolutivos. Pero esto no lo podrias hacer nunca sin antes identificar q*UE* cables son de q*UE* bobina en tu motor. Tu tienes la especificacion completa del MPAPA q*UE* posees... esta perfecto, puedes tran*QU*ilamente fijarte en internet todos los datos. PERO... esto no siempre es asi, lo mas usual es q*UE* el MPAP lo hallas sacado de desmantelar ma*QU*inas viejas... asi q*UE* lo primero q*UE* hay q*UE* aprender es a identificar q*UE* motor tenemos. Viendo el numero de cables ya sabemos si se trata de un uni. o un bi., asi q*UE* el tuyo es bipolar. 
Ahora, tenemos 8 cables... como carambas sabemos cual par de cables corresponde a cada bobina?? Simple, agarra tu multimetro, ponlo en ohmetro, y mide los pares de cables q*UE* te den alguna resistencia logicamente distinta de infinito... 
Bien, ya tienes identificado q*UE* tu motor tiene cuatro bobinas independientes y ya sabes cuales son los pares de cables correspondientes a bobinas. Ahora solo te falta saber como y en q*UE* orden tienes q*UE* enegisarlas para q*UE* tu motor funcione!

Aqui es donde tal vez se complique un poco, ya q*UE* hay varias formas de energizar las bobinas. Pero por ahora no te compliques con esto, la manera mas simple de hacerlo es alimentando en secuencia una por una las bobina, todas con una masa en comun. Para averiguar la secuencia en q*UE* hay q*UE* alimentarlas no existe mejor informacion q*UE* la EMPIRICA... asi es... agarra una fuente de alimentacion, ponla en 1.5 voltios (tension suficiente como para moverlo sin riesgo de *QU*emarlo), conecta las cuatro bobinas a la masa de la fuente por un extremo y ve energisandolas por el otro una por una hasta q*UE* encuentres el orden en el cual tu motor va haciendo pasos solo para un sentido. Y WALA! ya estas haciendo andar un MPAP! (logicamente en ese orden de alimentacion girara para un lado y en el orden contrario girara para el otro) 

Luego registra ese orden en papel para no olvidarlo, coloca un transistor como interruptor (driver) q*UE* maneje cada bobina (cuatro transistores en total) para poder controlar la alimentacion poniendo "unos" y "ceros" en el transistor, y el resto no es mas q*UE* electronica digital! Es decir, el como generar la secuencia de "unos" y "ceros" en ese orden es cuestion de ingeniartelas un poco... Si sabes programar PICs lo generas con PIC, si sabes manejar el puerto paralelo de la PC lo haces con el puerto paralelo, si saber usar bloques secuenciales (registros de desplazamiento, contadores, flip flops, etc) usas bloques secuenciales... etc.. las posibilidades son infinitas...

NOTA: Practicamente di por entendido la importancia de colocar los transistores para manejar las bobinas... asi q*UE* por las dudas paso a explicarlo minimamente. La secuencia a utilizar siempre es generada en forma digital... y como bien es sabido, no se puede alimentar un motor directamente con una señal digital... simplemente esta carece de potencia necesaria para moverlo... corriendo el riesgo de *QU*emar microcontroladores, integrados varios, puertos de la PC, etc... Por lo q*UE* se deben colocar estos transistores para poder entregarle una buena potencia al motor. 
Estos transistores conectados a las bobinas estarian confromando el famoso "puente H" del q*UE* tanto se habla por todos lados XD jeje, es solo q*UE* trate de usar el menor lenguaje tecnico posible para ser mas claro y didactico. La funcion del "puente H" se logra *TAMBIEN* de varias maneras, tienes varios circuitos integrados q*UE* cumplen esa funcion, el L293B es uno de ellos, el ULN2003 es otro, hay cientos...

PD: Es practicamente mi primer aporte a la comunidad, espero haber sido claro y, logico, q*UE* te halla servido. Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2010)

Haslick dijo:


> Bueno mira, es muy pero muy simple, ya ya no tengo tiempo de darte una gran explicacion, pero te tiro unos datos para q*UE* te pongas a jugar vos por cuenta propia. Igual apenas tenga tiempo te lo explico mejor.........


Gracias por el aporte, pero podrías *NO* emplear lenguaje SMS

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## Haslick (Oct 14, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte, pero podrías *NO* emplear lenguaje SMS
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.



Si no hay drama, pasa que hace mucho que vengo lleyendo el foro y vi centenares de post en donde escribian de esa forma y nadie los correjia... asi que pense que no habia problemas con eso en este foro. Nuevamente disculpas.

Saludos!


----------



## Nrik (Oct 14, 2010)

Vale, hasta aqui lo entiendo. De todo lo que me as puesto hay una cosa que se contradice, primero me dices que los motores de 5 6 y 8 cables son unipolares, despues me dices que el mio es bipolar. Me puedes aclara esto.
Sacado de esta duda, no tengo ni idea de controlar con pics ni con pc. Aqui esta el problema, la teoria hasta ahora, la tenia mas o menos clara, lo que me falta es algo que lo controle externamente, tambien el valor de los transistores para mi tipo de motor.
Como programa para controlar los motores, me serviria este? no lo e usado nunca pero parece facil de controlar:
http://www.superrobotica.com/VisualSC2.htm
Muchisimas gracias!


----------



## Haslick (Oct 15, 2010)

Si si, mil disculpas, tu motor es UNIPOLAR, pense una cosa y escribi otra, perdon.
Si mal no me fije, que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado, el software ese que mencionas es para manejar servomotores... lo cual son otra cosa distinto de un motor paso a paso, por lo que no te serviria.

Entonces es asi, vamos por partes, una duda es como funciona el motor, otra como hacer la interfaz electronica (llamese diver en este caso) para controlarlo, y otra muy distinta es el como generar las señales que lo hagan funcionar.

Yo pense que tu duda era solo como funcionaba el motor paso a paso de 8 cables (o cualquiera en general). Esta duda en si ya esta clara? Ya entendiste como hay que energizar un MPAP para hacerlo funcionar (al menos en una forma basica)?

Y en lo que respecta al circuito driver que haga de intermediario entre el periferico y tu motor, te recomiendo que pienses, ante todo, en proteger el periferico. Como se hace esto? Colocando unos buenos optocopladores en cada pin. Yo te sugiero que te armes el circuito que muestran en esta pagina: http://www.globu.net/pp/ES/control_paso_step.htm no te asustes, ahi dice que es para controlar un bipolar... pero si analizas el funcionamiento un poco te daras cuenta que tambien sirve para los unipolares. Yo me diseñe uno con la misma topoligia y me funciono de 10.
Y asi ya puedes conectar tranquilamente los pines de cualquier periferico que funcione en parelelo a las entradas de los NTE 3044 (optocopladores). Creo que en la figura del circuito ya te ponen los numeros de los pines del puerto paralelo... no se no me fije bien, por las dudas cerciorate.
La unica modificacion que tendrias que hacerle a ese cirtuito es que esos transistores que ponen, los 2N3053, creo que tienen una Icmax (corriente maxima de colector) de 700mA... y tu nececitas 1,6 A creo... Fijate de alguno que soporte esa corriente en colector.

Si todo lo anterior ya esta claro, entonces te sugiero que habras otro post con una nueva consulta mas especifica para el tema del software. Asi recibiras mas respuestas, ya que veo que tus intenciones van principalmente para el lado de manejar el MPAP con la compu. Deberas instruirte en como programar un periferico de la PC, para asi luego generar las señales que te hagan falta. 

Lo que intento hacer es ayudarte a organizarte para abarcar el problema y no caer en la frustracion.

Saludos!


----------



## Nrik (Oct 15, 2010)

Ok, muchas gracias. Mas tarde abrire otro post aver si me pueden ayudar a programar. 
Solo me queda una pequeña duda. Para hacer este esquema, como has dicho solo tengo que hacer una pequeña modificacion, que es la de substituir los transistores. Pero este esquema es para un motor de 5 cables!! ya se que me as dicho que tambien servia para el motor de 8, pero nose como tengo que hacer para que el mio de 8 cables se acople en una placa de 5 y sacar todo el jugo al motor sin estropear-los. 
El funcionamento de los motores, lo tengo clar pero ahora me as matado, nose como hay que acerlo.
Muchas gracias y lo siento por ser tan pesado


----------



## Haslick (Oct 15, 2010)

Los cables que van al motor en el circuito de la pagina estan marcados con letras, voy a usar esa referencia para mostrarte.
Los pares de cables donde deberas conectar tus 4 bobinas son: R-N; N-RB; V-B; B-VB
Y listo, asi, por ejemplo, poniendo un "uno" en el pin marcado como 2 en la entrada de los NTE 3044 se te activara la bobina conectada en R-N, poniendo un "uno" en el pin 3 se activa la bobina conectada en N-RB, y asi sustantivamente .

Saludos!


----------



## Nrik (Oct 15, 2010)

Pfff parezco un cateto, pero esto ahora me supera. No entiendo como conectar los cables. E descubierto que cables son de cada bobina y sus resistencias:
1 Azul
   Verde - 17.9 homs

2 Amarillo 
   Rojo - 1.8 homs

3 Marron 
   Naranja - 1.8 homs

4 Negro
   Blanco - 18.2 homs
La qüestion es: donde los tengo que enchufar de esa placa, para que atraves del ordenador lo pueda hacer girar para delante y para atras.
Y otra duda existencial:
En mi caso, el primer proyecto es construir un brazo robot con solo 2 MPAP pero mas adelante alomejor le pongo alguno mas. Demomento si quiero controlar dos motores, como lo tengo que hacer si la placa me ocupa el puerto paralelo y en la placa solo se le puede enchufar un motor? Lo que me interesa es governar a mas de un motor a traves del Puerto Paralelo y que agan cosas distintas.
Siento ser tan pesado, mañana hare un post para los informaticos que me ayuden a montar el programa para esta misma placa.


----------



## Carlosmec (Feb 4, 2011)

saludos.  

el dia de ayer desarmé una fotocopiadora que habian tirado en la Universidad. Encontre un motor, creo que es pap, aderido a una pcb de la cual salen 8 cables. En la pcb estan gabados los siguientes nombres para estos cables:
- LD
- GND
- MD
- P/S
- CN1
- GND
- 5V
- GND
- 24V

en la placa dice que es de 24V y 1.5A. De la referencia no encontré nada en internet.

Quisiera saber si alguie me puede dar informacion de como ponerlo a funcionar.

Gracias....


----------



## jorger (Feb 4, 2011)

Carlosmec dijo:


> saludos.
> 
> el dia de ayer desarmé una fotocopiadora que habian tirado en la Universidad. Encontre un motor, creo que es pap, aderido a una pcb de la cual salen 8 cables. En la pcb estan gabados los siguientes nombres para estos cables:
> - LD
> ...


No, ese motor no es un paso a paso.Es un brushless que funciona con doble alimentación (5 y 24v).Además tiene la función que supongo que es el cambio de sentido de giro o de marcha/paro.
Un saludo.


----------



## renyklever (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola chicos, por favor una duda,

si tengo un driver unipolar para 5 cables, es decir colocar un motor de 5 cables unipolar,

si el motor que tengo es de 8 cables, de los cuales vienen 4 bobinas deberia tener 4 comunes en uno y los otros 4 hacia el driver.

como identifico cual de cada bobina es el comun, o puedo tomar cualquiera como comun, es decir A-B o B-A.

ojala me puedan ayudar.

saludos y gracias

renyk


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi reny,

esto link te puede ayudar, utiliza el multimetro para verificar la continuidad
y puentes 4 lineas.


http://www.piclist.com/techref/io/stepper/wires.htm


----------



## renyklever (Feb 18, 2011)

Unikfriend, mi driver es de 5 cables unipolar, te anexo fotos del motor y su diagrama, los he puesto de todas las combinaciones posibles y gira pero sin nada de fuerza, como cuando hay un cable colocada mal, 

hechame una mano por favor, dime si consideras que el motos no es unipolar o si, he colocado todos los (-) juntos como un comun, todos los (+) juntos como un comun, y nada.

saludos

renyk

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/img00379201102180731.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/img00380201102180732.jpg/


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi!
Sería mas util tener el esquematico, 

Un motor bipolar funciona como unipolar si se hace circular
la corriente por cada bobina solo en un sentido. Si el motor
esta girando sin perdida de pasos o retrosesos es que realizaste
la conexion correctamente.

El problema de modificar un bipolar para hacerlo trabajar como unipolar
es que el torque va a disminuir considerablemente porque solo se
puede tener una bobina energizada a la vez.


http://server-die.alc.upv.es/asignaturas/LSED/2002-03/MotoresPasoaPaso/ftomotpap.htm

En mi caso particular yo lo he hecho al reves un motor unipolar de 6 lineas
he cortado los comunes para manejarlo como bipolar a medio paso
con un aumento considerable del torque.

Lo que podrías hacer es aumentar un poco el voltaje para mejorar su torque,
pero esto te lo recomiendo solo si es un proyecto de escolar o prototipo,
por que se disminuye su vida util. Para un sistema funcional sería mejor buscar 
el motor mas adecuado.

Donde obtuviste el motor? De que trata tu proyecto? 
Esto te lo pregunto por que el torque final depende de la 
frecuencia de pasos y juego de engranes que utilices.



Saludos.


----------



## renyklever (Feb 18, 2011)

Es una cnc casera, compre un lote de motores bajo este esquema, el unico esquema que tengo es una hojita que me vino con ellos, he buscado en internet informacion, y solo sale una mujer hace un par de años pidiendo ayuda y nadie se la dio.

observa bien la foto por favor, alli veras el modelo, y tiene la palabra SERVO, yo lo necesito unipolar de 5 hilos, cuando digo que gira sin fuerza, no me refiero a un giro firme, es un giro medio torpe, quisiera poder darle un poco mas de fuerza perso sin voltaje extra ya que se caliente un poco el motor, 

saludos

renyk


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 18, 2011)

Pero no te pasaron el desplazamiento angular?
los pasos por revolucion?
una grafica de la frecuencia y torque?
votaje maximo y corriente?
lo primero es,
ya te aseguraste de que no pierda ningun paso?
como lo hiciste?

En la fodo se ve 2.6V, es eso correcto?


----------



## renyklever (Feb 18, 2011)

Esta noche scaneo la unica hoja que poseo, alli aparece lo que me indicas, no podria asegurarme de si pierde o no un paso ya que no tengo las herramientas para verificarlo, todo lo hago de manera empirica, gracias de verdad por tu ayuda, esperemos a que te muestre el grafico

saludos

renyk


----------



## Unikfriend (Feb 18, 2011)

eso lo haces facilmente marcando uno de los dientes de los engranes 
con pintura y hazlo girar a muy baja frecuencia.
en ambos sentidos, ahi te das cuenta si esta bien conectado.


y si la secuencia es la correcta


----------



## renyklever (Feb 18, 2011)

ha eso si lo hice, yo le coloco una cinta plastica con un filo tipo aspa y veo que la misma gira de manera parejo, es decir sin distorsion, hacia ambos lados, pense que me decias de alguna forma electrica,

gracias 

saludos

renyk


----------



## jorger (Feb 18, 2011)

Unikfriend dijo:


> El problema de modificar un bipolar para hacerlo trabajar como unipolar
> es que el torque va a disminuir considerablemente porque solo se
> puede tener una bobina energizada a la vez.


El torque no disminuye ni a la mitad.
Aparte de eso, no se de donde sacas que en los unipolares solo se puede tener una bobina activada..
Eso no es cierto, se pueden tener 2 bobinas activadas en cada paso con un simple arreglo en el puente H 



> ..con un aumento considerable del torque.


Que se activen 2 bobinas en vez de una no significa que el torque va a ser el doble, porque el torque resultante sólo es la suma vectorial de las fuerzas de las 2 bobinas.. que es 1,4 veces (raiz de 2).
Como dices, no creo que sea tan ''considerable''..
Saludos.


----------



## renyklever (Feb 18, 2011)

Saludos Jorge, siempre escucho en muchos sitios de la sencilles de un puente H, y creeme que he intentado hacerlo para hacer un driver bipolar y no he dado con el mismo, tendras algun modelo muy sencillo de un puente h desde un driver unipolar.

saludos

renyk


----------



## oeg2 (May 18, 2013)

Hola, esta muy bueno el post y ya entendí bastantes cosas, lo único es que no se si leí mal o no respondieron una pregunta que era: ¿Como saber cual es el negativo o común de cada bobina?
ya que esto en lo mismo, tengo varios motores de una impresora que encontré y son de 8 cables, las bobinas me quedaron con el número de cables: 1-6, 2-8, 3-7 y 4-5, no lo pongo por colores ya que los que tengo no se repiten los colores solo el número de los cables, lo que no se si me queda claro es, por ejemplo agarro un cable o hilo de bobina, los pongo juntos como todos en "común" y meto voltaje para probar? y ahí como sería para ver la secuencia?

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 24, 2013)

Tienes que identificar cada bobina midiendo con un multímetro la resistencia entre cable y cable.
Voy a poner un ejemplo.
Supongamos (ojo repito, es un ejemplo) que el motor tiene 6 cables con estos colores:
-Amarillo
-Rojo
-Azul
-Verde
-Blanco
-Negro

Vamos midiendo resistencia entre ellos. Si entre dos de ellos (vamos a decir rojo y verde) hay una resistencia X, la apuntamos. Ahora soltamos por ejemplo el Verde y cogemos el Blanco. Si al medir entre Rojo y Blanco nos da una resistencia igual a la mitad de la anterior, significa que el blanco es el punto medio de uno de los bobinados.

Ya tienes 3 cables identificados.
Los otros 3 son muy fáciles de identificar haciendo lo mismo, no creo que haga falta explicarlo..

Saludos.


----------



## oeg2 (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola,

Les comento que había abandonado esto del encontrar las bobinas de mis motores, pero ahora seguí buscando y estoy donde empece, sin nada que me garantice las bobinas, no encuentro NADA de info, ni datasheets ni nada. tengo dos tipos de motores de 8 cables que quiero utilizar. 

Ya encontre las 4 bobinas entre los 8 cables, ahora, 2 cosas:

- No se que bobina es el lado + ni el -, como encuentro eso?
- Que bobina es la A, cual es la B, la C y la D?, digo, que bobina tengo que conectar despues de cada bobina para moverlo bien.

Les agradecería mucho su ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## vonutter (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola!. Primera vez en el foro y principiante en estos temas. Estoy construyendo una fresadora cnc y se me está complicando el conexionado de los pap. Adquirí 3 MotionKing 24H2A9830, con los drivers Leadshine M542. Pretendo conectarlos en paralelo bipolar pero probé también en serie.  Además estoy usando GrblController y Arduino Uno. 
El motor vibra un poco, pero no gira debidamente. Creo que las conexiones de Arduino al driver están bien (

PUL+ al pin 2;
 
DIR+ al pin 5;
 
 PUL- y DIR- al GND
(Sólo intento probar un motor.)
Sin embargo no logro entender las fases del motor. Qué extremos (colores de cables) corresponden a A+/A- y B+/B-. 
Espero haber sido claro con mi problema. Desde ya muchas gracias.
PD. Intenté agregar unos enlaces para más detalles pero no me deja. ...


----------



## pandacba (Jun 1, 2015)

No te llego ninguna data ni manual???? ese motor se puede conectar como uniporlar o coo bipolar
para conección unipolar tene que unir /A con C  y /B con D y en el driver conectar de acuerdo a esta conección si lo queres utilzar como bipolar, suelen existir dos maneras las bobinas Ay C en paralelo, y las bobinas B y D en paralelo,  y la otra como en el caso anterior y solo utilzando los extremos pero no en todos se puede necesita la hoja de datos del motor y del drive para ver tales posibilidades
pero para el caso que nos ocupa si se puede se le denomina bipolar serie y bipolar paralelo
El coneccionado es como sige

Red A (Rojo)
Yel  /A(Amarillo)

Blu  C(Azul)
Blk  /C(Negro)

Wht  B (Blanco)
Org  /B (Naranja)

Brn  D (Marrón)
Grn  /D (Verde)

Espero te sirva


----------



## vonutter (Jun 1, 2015)

Hola pandacba! Mil gracias por la rápida respuesta. 
Según entendí de tu respuesta hice las siguientes conexiones y funcionó:
(A+) red-blue.
(A-) black-yellow.
(B+) white-brown
(B-) orange-green.
Lo probé con GrblController y UniversalGcodeSender y anduvo.
Ahora (pregunta de novato total ) estuvo funcionando por menos de 10 min. y el motor digamos que se "entibió", ¿es normal eso?. Además, cuando no está girando continúa haciendo un ruido como de fritura  bajo pero se siente.
Voy a tratar de adjuntar los archivos del motor, del driver, para detalles. 
En el archivo steppermotor.pdf, es el de la pág 16.
Gracias totales de nuevo.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 2, 2015)

Si lo pones en paralelo consume más corriente y te entrega la misma fuerza, yo lo pondria en serie.
Probalo en serie y comenta que paso
En serie debes unir yel(/A) con Blu(C) y lo aislas y utilzas Red(A) y Blk(/C) del mismo modo haces con el otro
Por los datos del steper te conviene colocarlo en serie
Ya que estamos, como los obtuviste??? si no es molestia claro


----------



## vonutter (Jun 2, 2015)

Estuve probando en serie y calienta igual. Lo que voy a hacer ahora es intentar diferentes configuraciones de los switchs en el driver (para controlar la corriente) y ver qué pasa. El ruido cuando no está girando, también sigue, (no sé si es normal o no).
Pandacba, los motores y los drivers los compré en mercadolibre al mismo vendedor. Si te interesa (y si se puede por acá) te paso el nombre.


----------



## davidmi (Sep 21, 2015)

Buenas, quería pedir ayuda para intentar montar un cnc casero, he comprado los drivers son 3 chip A4988 pololu, pero mi pregunta tiene que ver con los motores que quiero usar para mover la maquina, son 3 motores de 8 cables según tengo entendido debería de ser unipolar pero me gustaría conectarlos de forma bipolar ya que el tutorial que estoy siguiendo los conectan de forma bipolar mi motor tiene estos cables:

rojo - rojo/blanco 

amarillo - amarillo/blanco

naranja -- naranja/blanco

negro -- negro/blanco

comprobando la continuidad con un test test (multimetro) lógicamente marca continuidad entre el color(x) y el color(x)yblanco

mi duda es si el driver tiene para 4 pines como conecto mi motor de 8 cables 

muchas gracias de antemano  ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2015)

Ahora lee el tema porque creo que tu consulta ya fué respondida 

Saludos !


----------

